# Ranger Trail Bike



## the tinker (Jun 29, 2018)

The Old Ranger is finally up and rolling. This is one of them tall frames and with the saddle set way back on the lucky 7 seat post, it rides smooth and easy. It sports a Wald axle mounted kick stand and Morrow rear end. The truss rods I have for it are 3/8ths " too long, which means  they are for the locking fork. I could cut them down, but the longer ones are hard to find so I'll leave them off. This bike more than likely came with no guard , so I'll leave as is. It was a fun bike to build and a fun one to ride. This bike will be ridden on a "prairie path , so the knobby tires will work out well.

Before:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2018)

cool. I like them all stripped down like that.


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2018)

I agree, great colors & stripping.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 4, 2018)

Really nice work.


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

Beautiful paint work.


----------

